# IUI Girls Part 154



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps, good luck


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello

Liz -        
Wonderful news!!! So looking forward to seeing you have the fabest pregnancy ever hun!        Loads of sticky vibes coming your way sweetheart!

That news has made my day  

Look after you both! Love Charlie xx

Ps I hope we see you on BFP thread when you feel ready (we have some new girls who are 5-11wks, plus the more established PG and mums) so you'll be welcomed by us all!


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Morning all. 

Liz - Wonderful news. After all that trying a natural pg. Well done.

An update on the pineapple. Went out yesterday and bought litres of pressed pineapple juice and picked up some of Asda's own pregnancy multivits. Got home and read the back of the packet and the multivits already contain selenium! Still drinking the juice though as I like it with a little lemonade.

Love to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Liz - 

CONGRATULATIONS TO BOTH OF YOU - What wonderful news

    

       
      

A big   to everyone else - hope you're all having a good Wednesday so far !!
(Its too much to keep up with everyone especially when we start a new page) - Sorry
Im surving the  wait so far....Don't know for how long tho !   Hope my other  are doing good too....       

Pri...xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Liz,

Wonderful news. Congratulations on your  .

Love

Jules xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Thank you for all the congrats girls,

I'm now trying to work out dates, as the miscarriage last month means I haven't got a AF start date. Been on the phone to the clinic, and they say that I can pay for a 7 week scan which is great, but they have given me a date for the scan & I have just worked out that its about 10-days or 2 weeks past 7 weeks, so I've just emailed them to sort it out. If my dates are right (which maybe they are not?) then I'm due on Christams day! 

Just for the moment I'm just praying that this bean sticks!

Kitty, re- the natural progesterone. It's something I got from a kinesiologist that I used to go to. I have ordered it online since, but I used to use it because my progesterone was low at the time. Its made of yam and is completely natural, but using it in the second half of a cycle it does the same job as the cyclogest pessaries that you have during tx, it keeps the womb lining thick.

Hope your all well, I'm a bit crap at personals at the moment.

Liz
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes                                                                                                                  
      
                      
2006 Sucess 
    
Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB
Lucy IUI BFP March
Mathilda IUI BFP March
Leonara IUI BFP April
Liz Natural cycle BFP April
Britta IUI BFP April
Sam DIUI BFP April

2ww Baby Makers 
                                            
Carrie
Pri
Suzie-Wong

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go                      
          
Misty
Claire
Kizzymouse
Katrina
Rebecca
Mel

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!                    
                  
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march
Millers
Kely42
Coral
Mands
Mouse14
Anita
Sam
Hopefull4712
Helen
Froglet
Clarebabes
Sair 
Jan T
Jules77
Debs
Chickadee
Tracey
Sarah30
Sweet pea
Kitty
Andy

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 
              

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S  - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain
Tessa - Moving to ICSI
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hope everyone's gearing themselves up for a nice Easter break.

I've lost the thread of most things so just want to say ....

Kizzy - good luck for Friday, hun.

Liz - what a great Christmas pressie you might have! V interesting about the yam thing. Does it have a name?

Fellow  buddies. Hope you have a Easter break and remain as chilled as you can - as if!! Here's some positive vibes for us all                    

I've just made the most disgustingly rich chocolate cake you could ever imagine   so looks like I'm going to be a little   over Easter. YUM!

Not sure when I'll be able to catch up with people over the next few days but I may well need you (   ) so will have to try and sneak a peak while I'm at my ma and pa's. (Their technology is a bit archaic so here's hoping.)

Lots of love and   to EVERYONE!

Kitty x  

(thanks Claire!!!)


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Kitty,

Its called NatraGest, I'm sure you'd find info online.

Happy Easter all  

Catch up when we get back from Torquay

Liz
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

well been to hospital and was told my hormones are all over the place and they are going to refer me for IVF, wanted to    didnt think i would have to have that as i havent even had 1 cycle of IUI (due to abandoning) anyway they refered me today BUT there is a 6-9 month waiting list at Barts!!!  i have to have blood test next week!! so dont really know where i belong at the moment as inbetween, but dont really want to leave the IUI board. sorry to go on feeling a bit down at the moment  need a good  

Liz - what a fab chrissy present   how are you?

hi to everyone hope your all ok (could someone give me some bubbles, need cheering up!!) last day at work tomorrow before     

Tracey


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Tracey - sorry to hear about the wait for IVF at Barts. Please don't leave us. Hope these bubbles helped. Enjoy your Easter Hols. 

Sam xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi Sam

thanks for the bubbles   what are you up to over easter? 

i will stay on this thread as long as everyone will have me  


Love 


Traceyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Tracey - Im so sorry to hear about you being referred and having to wait...   Is going private out of the option hun ?
I was told there was a 2 year wait so Im going privately for IUI too... 

Please keep in touch and let us know how you get on with your blood test.. (and stay with us on this board)

                              

(Is that what you meant by bubbles - I havent quite sussed the bubbles thing out yet)


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Pri 

thanks for the bubbles i dont know myself what they are all about to be honest   (if someone could explain that would be great  )

i get 1 go of ivf on the NHS, would like to find out info re going private but not sure where to start! have you any idea?

sending   

Tracey


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya, just a quick one this morning at work, its all over for me   got me.  I am waiting to phone the hospital.

Katrina


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry to hear that AF arrived Katrinar, sending you lots of   & some bubbles

Sorry to hear about your wait for tx hunny, I've blown you some bubbles too.

Liz
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

awww Katrina sorry to hear that   arrived sending you a big   , keep in touch with what the hospital say hun

take care

Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Katrina - Im so sorry that   turned up hun...     
What's next for you now hun ?  

Tracey - I was told by my cons about the wait on NHS and private...Maybe if you ask at your clinic they will be able to help or at least put you in the right direction - Sorry if thats not much more help ?  

A very big   to everyone...  and if anyone can help with the bubble thing I would really appreciate it... I know there is a 'click to blow' option by a persons name where you can blow them bubbles to cheer a person up or let them know you are thinking of them, but how do you know who sent you these bubbles ?


Pri..xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hiya Girls

I don't think you get to know who blew you your bubbles, I think they're just a kind of anonymous hug.

Katrina - So sorry to hear that the   arrived.    . What did the hospital say?

Tracey - As for going private, I went to my GP and got a private referral. It's to the same place as NHS for treatment, the local ACU, I just jumped the queue. I also went to the private hospital for initial appointments. As you've already got a cons etc. and gone through the initial appointments and tests you may as well ring your cons and see if they'll take you as private patients. As I'm single I can only be a private patient.

As for me a sad Easter really. I've got my god-daughter's third birthday party on Saturday and I've got her and her eight week old brother for the morning before the party to give my friend a chance to sort the house out. Apart from that I'm doing very little. Is anyone else up to anything nice?

Love Sam xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya, just want to thank you all for your support it is very much appreciated.

I phoned the hospital and I have to go and see them Tuesday they will scan me and see if I can go again.  I am going to speak to them about my cyst, as I think they may have got a follie mixed up with the cyst, they scanned me to start with and the nurse wrote in my notes it was my right and then when I went back I only had a follie (cycst) in my left, I did say to her that the cyst was in my left not right, but they went ahead anyway, hope you understand  .

I am ok I am having a wee drink saturday night and might and go and spend money on new clothes for my holiday.  DH is pussy footing around me, quite sweet really.

I hope you are all ok and have a great Easter weekend, I have a buttons easter egg and think I need chocolate to feed my AF, well thats what I tell DH  .

Katrina


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi katrina so sorry luv life so hard    never give up on your dreams ;;;
    tracey i had to go private as the waiting list at my hospial was two years so i asked the doc if i went private how long and he said right away so it shows money talks.
  lots of luv Suzie-wong


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Katrina
Sorry to hear about the   turning up  .  Glad to hear you're having abit of a drink & shopping spree to cheer yourself up. 

 to everyone hope you all have a great Easter break

Mel xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Katrina
Sorry about the  arriving hunny, keep your chin up and enjoy your chocolate.

Big Hugs xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Girlies

 for Katrina, sorry the witch got you hun, hope you have 3rd time lucky sweetie!!

Hi to everyone else I cant keep up so just send you all   and some positive thoughts  

I had my baseline scan today, all is as expected ie no activity in ovaries and womb lining thin as thin can be!!

I had a crap sleep last night again, so hot and sweaty!! But I have did my first injection of the day so hopefully menopause will stop now!!  

Did it when I got back from Hospital at my mums in front of her cos she has been awake since 3am worrying about me so I wanted to show her how easy and painless it is!!  

Back for another scan next Friday.

Have a nice weekend everyone I'm off to Morecambe tomorrow for some good times with my DP, going to a scooter rally , we dont have our scooters now but still luv the whole scene!!    So having a few drinkies then that will be it for me until after this outcome, hopefully I wont be drinking again for another 9 months, well you can hope eh!?  


 XXXXX


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

all,

katrina - sorry to hear the   turned up 

Liz - thats a stocking filler and a half!   hope all goes well with your scan

kizzy - have a lovely time with dp in  Morecambe and hope all goes well at scan on friday  

tracey - sorry to hear all the probs you are having with IUI and consultants etc. take care wishing you luck   

kitty - enjoy the chocy cake mmmm (send some this way  ) 

all the best to everyone else who i have missed. 

having a fairly uneventful family weekend this easter, trip to my nans, meeting up with my mother (a time of year i really hate as we dont get on to well when in the same room!) 

take care all
lots a luv Corrina xx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

*Afternoon everyone, *Katrinar, sorry AF turned up, hope your feeling OK 
Liz, How are things?
Tracey, sorry hospital appt didn't go as you would of liked, i hope ivf is successful for you!!!Stay in touch love and take care!!  
How are the rest of you? OK i hope... always seem to loose track when we get a new thread!!
Well, only a few days until my actual test date, but... i was really silly and did a test Wednesday morning   and it was the biggest fattest ugliest negative i have ever seen in my life!!! 
Don't know why i did it, temptation took over, but it has just made me feel even more messed up in my already doo-lally head  because Thursday and today i have felt really weak and dizzy both days for a couple of hours at midday! Obsessing if these are symptoms or all imaginary!! Probably in my head because i think it would still be too early to get any symptoms as i aren't even due on yet!!!
Anyway, time will tell, serves me right i suppose!! 

Take care all of you, and i hope you all have a great easter!! 

Love & Luck 

Britta xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

HUGS Britta

I know how you feel chick, I tested day 14 last time and was not meant to test until day 17, but you just wanted to know whats happening!!

Unfortunately my bfn didnt change, I hope yours does though and you get a big fat juicy pos!!    

You are so right it messes with your head I am determined not to test early this time  

Good luck!!!


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Morning ladies, it is very very quiet on here; 
Well, once again temptation took over and i did another test, faint positive, so did another, same again (asda's own brand) so... i went to tesco without even brushing my hair or anything  and got more tests, 2 tesco's own and 2 clear blue, and...  on all of them. The clear blue is a nice solid cross and the tesco's are slightly faint but they are defo there!!
*OH MY GOD!!!*  
Its far to weird!! I'm scared of getting my hopes up but... i think i deserve to be a little bit happy 
My clinic is not open today so going to ring on Tuesday.
Take care all of you and enjoy the bank holiday weekend 
Britta xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Britta
Congratulations wishing you both all the best.  I've updated the list for you 

Claire


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Britta on your   thats brilliant news.
Luv Andie xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


britta - Huge congrats honey to you and your d.h          

sam - hope you are well and the 2ww is passing quickly.

katrina - hope you are well honey.


sorry ive not been around lately, been having a little break from FF i also have an abcess and had to go to the hospital today to get antibiotics and pain killers, i havent eaten since yesterday morning and didnt sleep at all last nite, am feeling a lot better now after taking the meds the doc gave me.


big   to everyone.


xxdebxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Brita - OMG OMG OMG - Cant believe it - That is excellent news hun...Im sooo pleased for you...(naughty for testing early tho      )    

       
       
          

Here's sending you lots and lots of 

Hi to everyone else - Hope you are all enjoying your weekend so far ?

Btw (silly question coming up) - Does everyone have implantation bleeding and if so when)?  I keep waiting for a sign -  
Also did anyone get really sore boobs - Im assuming from the menopur/pregnyl - I've had them since a day before basting...

Deb - welcome back and sorry to hear you've not been too well, hope you're feeling much better now  

Pri...xx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR  BRITTA

       

Sam, Kitty & Pri - hope your 2ww isn't driving you too  - All digits crossed for you!

Pri - my cycle buddy, who got a  recently, didn't have a implantation bleed, and also her boobs were really sore, Mine were only a bit sore - (.)(.) These are the ACTUAL size of mine!

Deb - hope you're feeling 100% soon 

 to everyone & hope you all have a lovely chocolaty Easter. (I've already eaten 2 eggs ) naughty but nice...

Not much happening here, I'm still waiting for this damn  to show. It will probably be really late this month. Feeling a bit delicate today, actually put some slap on last night and went for a few    with DH.

Went to see neighbours new baby boy yesterday, I've been putting it off really, felt a bit of a lump in my throat when I was knocking on the door & could see all the cards and balloons, but once I got in there it was fine. I just thought, well if it were me that had a baby, my neighbour would have been straight round. DH said he was very proud of me!

Mel xxx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies ladies and the Pm's 

*Deb* hope your feeling better soon 

*Mel,* hope AF doesn't mess you around too much & its good you went to see your friends baby, i know how hard it is to put on a brave face but we have to!! 

*Pri,* hope you are OK, thanks for the bubbles I've been waiting for some for ages!!! I don't think everyone has implantation bleeding? I'm assuming i did because half way through the wait i got browny spotting, only very slight it was like the stuff you get just before  or when you've nearly done, also had period type cramps! My boobs didn't get sore until Thursday day 10 so not sure about that one! Anyway  Hun!!

Hi to everyone else and thanks Andie and Claire for your congrats,

Love and luck, 

Britta xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Britta - WOW         . I'm now over the half way mark (of the 2ww that is) and I'm not too  , well no more than normal anyway. How did you through the second week. Any advice?

Pri -  Where did you get the sticky vibes piccie from?

Pri and Kitty - how's the 2ww going for you two girlies.

Deb - Hello stranger. Glad to hear you're feeling a little better, hope you're feeling even better soon.

Mel - well done for visiting your neighbour. I know how tough it is, I had a 3 year old birthday party today.

Love to all.

Sam xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya hope you are all having a great Easter weekend.

Deb hope you are feelin better now hun.

Britta    well done honey, you must be so happy.

Mel, I know how you feel, I was at my sisters 1 year old sons birthday yesterday she also has a 2 year old and is pg again due in Oct.  But at least you done the hard bit.

I wasnt very well last night, I keep getting really bad trapped wind and its always just after AF, and my stomach it really painful dont know whats causing this, cant be the meds as not on any and last time had started them yet  .

Just going to relax today enjoy my Easter eggs.

Love Katrina


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Happy easter everyone

Claire


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi, hope everyone's enjoying their Easter so far  

Katrina - Hope you're feeling better hun  - here's a little dance to cheer u up
         

Sam - Hope you're doing well...when do you test ?  The sticky vibes one you can only have if you are a charter member

Britta - Has it sunk in yet? Bet you're still on   

Mel - lol   - Mine are about that size too... be nice when we're  (at least they'll get bigger too)     .... Good for you hun getting round to the neighbours, I know its not easy !! 

 to everyone else....(sorry for no more personals)

Pri...x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Britta!!! XXXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Pri sending you lots of bubbles honey.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

been ill these last few days so not been on was sent home from work Thursday just broke down   think it has been building up for a while and also kept being sick

wow wot a lot to catch up on 

britta -         hun thinking of you xxxxxx


sorry not a long post still not feeling 100%


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya everyone  

Hope you all had a nice Easter!

Britta -   on your BFP! Thats fantastic news and I hope you are well.
By the way...loved your post about going to Tesco for HPT and "not brushing your hair" it made me laugh sooo much   

Liz -   to you too!  I'm soo pleased for you and I hope you had a good time in Torquay.  Keep well  

Kitty - How are you doing on your   Keeping everything crossed for you  

Sam - How are you doing on your   too?  They are all crossed for you too sweetie!

Kizzy -   with your scan on Friday. I hope its better this time  

Katrina - Awe thats a shame AF turned up.  That bloody    I hope your feeling better soon  

Andie -   with your testing!  I'll be thinking of you.

Tracey -   with your scan on Tuesday.  Thats a real   if you have to wait that long for IVF    Keep your chin up sweetie and try and stay   

Pri - Hope you are doing good on your   I've been thinking of you this week and wondering how you were feeling.  When are you due to test, is it Sun or Mon next?  Anyway hope you are having plenty of rest!!!  

Claire - Ta much for adding wee me to the list! 

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

As you all know we were decorating the whole house this past week getting it all ready and finished before I started tx.  We got everything done except our bedroom and ensuite, but, we will get it done (maybe) next weekend.  Its been exhausting but great spending time with DH. 
Now here comes the feeling sorry for myself bit.....I got a letter from the hospital telling me to contact my GP to discuss my bloods.  When I was at the hospital a couple of weeks ago the nurse took some bloods to check my iron, B12 etc levels (I need to get this done every 6months as I'm prone to having very low iron).  Anyway I went along to see the doctor and basically its not good.  My iron levels are away down at 8 and should be (min.) 14, but thats not the worst...my B12 levels are away down at 108 and should be at the absolute min. of 158.  (dangerously low for me doc. said!)  I couldn't believe it just when we got to the top of the list for IUI this happens!  The doctor didn't help either.  She really told me off and said "I should in NO WAY be attempting to get pg with levels this low and I should be looking after myself if I want to have a baby!  I absolutely broke my heart crying.  I tried to tell her that I have been looking after myself and this is the 1st in a LONG WHILE that my levels have been low.  I dont drink or smoke (never have!) and I try and eat as healthy as I can.  But she said I NEED to eat more and eat more red meat.  So for the next 10 weeks I'm on 5 tablets a day and countless portions of red meat.  I just feel like I had been kicked in the gut with no sympathy wot-so-ever from the doctor.  So now after getting this far our IUI tx had been postponed for another 2 months  

Sorry to go on but I feel really  

Sweetpea xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Aww sweetpea how awful for you honey, and to that nasty doc  , if you are having tx of course you look after yourself, how are you know the levels were to be so low.  Sending you a big  , sweetie.  Thinking of you, here if you need me.

Katrina


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

[b]Sweetpea[/b], i really feel for you Hun!! Doctors sometimes have all the answers and knowledge but they dint have a clue in how to tell you and be sympathetic, if any of them had been through what we have they would get a shock and probably realise how there words affect us!! I'm sorry you're having to go through this and i hope these 2 months allow you time to get yourself right and be really healthy for your next TX. I know how hard it is Hun but please try and stay positive xx    

*Liz, * how are you? Hope you had a good time in Torquay 

*Kitty, Sam and Andie*, Hows the 2ww?? Sam no advice really for the last week as i tested early so really confused myself as i got bfn then faint positive so it just messed my head up so my only advice would be to wait for your test day!!    

*Tracey & Katrinar*, hope your both feeling better soon honey's 

*Claire, Pri, Leoarna, Kizzymouse, Mel, Deb, Carrie * & *EVERYONE* else .

I'd just like to say *Thankyou* all so much for your help and advice through these last few months i know without you ladies i would have emotionally not been able to get through this whole thing. You are all very special people and deserve to be happy, heres hoping all our dreams come true, 

I phoned my clinic today and i have my first scan on the 3rd of May, I'm i OK to keep posting on here? I'd be lost without you lot!!

Lots of Love and Luck 
Britta xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Britta - I'm trying to resist the urge to test early. I am due to test on Friday but I'm being a bit of a sad git right now and of the people who know about my tx, none of them will be around on Friday. My parents are away right now, they get back on Thursday and we're going out for a meal on Thurs night, then they go away again on Friday morning, early. So I'm thinking of testing on Thursday night just so I'll be around people. If it's a BFN I won't tell them til they get back on Sunday in case they don't go away. I've told everyone that I'm not due to test until Monday anyway, to avoid them all asking me on the day. That way I can tell them in my own time. And as for you leaving us - Just try it!

Kitty, Pri and Andie - How's it goin for you girls?? Kitty when do you test?

Sweetpea - I can only echo what Britta said about doctors having the knowledge but not always having the bedside manner. 

Tracey - hope you're feeling better hun

Big   to everyone else

Love Sam xx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiya girls

Tcardy and sweetpea keep your chin up sending you both BIG 


Kitty and pri how is the 2ww going hope you haven't gone to mad yet?

 to Sam Britta and everyone else.

Hope you have all had a lovely easter
Luv Andie xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys I'm back from Devon.

Britta - congrats, hun, that's great news! 

Katrinar - so sorry to hear   turned up  

Andie - glad you found people. Sorry I didn't reply to your PM, couldn't get on a computer. Hope your 2WW is going OK - and Sam.  

No more personals I'm afraid. I'm totally miserable     has already turned up (yesterday) - several days early. I can't believe it, I was only on day 11 and am totally gutted. I've never had such as short luteal phase so I'm thinking something is wrong. The nurse said it was a perfect cycle so she must have jinxed things for me. Am going to start scanning for my third IUI next week if I can summon up some energy from somewhere. I'm now starting to think this will never happen for me ....

Hope everyone had a nice Easter.

Kitty x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Kitty, So sorry Hun,


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Kitty so sorry I am here if you need to chat


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your encouraging thoughts, it really makes a difference  

I'm trying to stay as   as I can and its great to have all of you to talk to..people who ACTUALLY know what we are going through and what its like.  I just have to say that DH has been great too, so supportive and loving no matter what gets thrown at us.  So I guess I'm a lucky girl in that respect, and I'm thinking that finding this out BEFORE tx starts gives me the chance to get it all right (again!) before it gets out of hand.           thoughts,   thoughts!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you are all well (and thanks again   )

Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Anymore takers for the iUI girls meet in may...... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53579.0.html


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Kitty - so sorry to hear about the dreaded witch rearing her ugly head. Best of luck next month. Third time lucky hun, I've got everything crossed for you. How was Devon?

You hit the nail on the head Sweetpea about how great it is to be able to share it with people who know what I'm going through.

Love Sam xx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi kitty i'm so sorry luv life so hard  
  Never give up on your dreams!!,  i'm on day 7 of 2ww and i'm finding it hard, It's my first time on IUI but i have had a number of MISCARRIAGES so my heart goes out to you as i know what you are going through.  
The girls here are great and i'm so glad i found this site  :-

        lots of luv & Hugs 
          Suzie-wong


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me as we are still down in Torquay.

Britta     hunny!!! 

Big hugs   for Kitty & Sweetpea

Hello to everyone else & hope your all well.


Liz
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning girlies

Hope you are all ok  
Just a quickie from me, Britta hun this is confusing me ( and others I've noticed too!!) how can you be 4 weeks pregnant when you got basted about 2 weeks ago?

Sorry for being nosey but I have looked at other tickers and its confusing me!!   

 XXX


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


just a quickie for kizzy, as far as i know they take the date from the 1st day of your last period and measure it from there and thats day 1 of your pregnancy, if that makes sense so by the time you find out you will be 4 weeks gone.


xxdebxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just popped in to check how everyone is doing!  Read updates - congrats to the BFPs!!!!    to everyone else!

Kizzy - good luck hun - i've got everything crossed for you    


xxx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Good question!! It confused me too!!  
They count 40 weeks from your last period, 2 of the weeks you are not actually pregnant, i just put my dates in of my last period and thats what it said!! Really i am only like a week pregnant i think. So.. my last period was the 18th March so it makes me 4 week and 2 days But the ticker says 4 wk and 4 days!! 
Hope everyone is OK.  
Love Britta xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

everyone

been trying to catch up (not much luck) so apologies if i get things wrong or miss anyone 

britta - how are you? has the news sunk in yet?   how was you easter weekend?

Liz - hope your having a good time in torquay   and relaxing

KittyH - so sorry to hear the old witch arrived, sending you bundles of  , when is your scan?

Sam - hey hun how are you doing? have you decided when you will test? probably best when you have people around that care about you rather than on your own  

sweetpea - sounds like you are really going through it hun sending you  

suziewong - how are you?   

Andie - how u doing? 

hello to everyone i have missed, head is a bit all over the place at the mo  

off for inhibin b blood test this arvo

sending    and    to one and all

love 

Tracey


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

all,

Tried to catch up on all the latest news WOW there is loads!

Britta - congratulations on your BFP you must be on









Kitty - so sorry the witch turned up sending you









Liz - hope your having a lovely time in Torquay, beautiful part of the country.

Tracey - all the best for your blood test 

Sweetpea -   to the hospital. hope all goes your way soon  

Hi and sorry to anyone ive missed. been hetic week with the kids on school holiday. my DD decided to have a bonfire in her bedroom today  and then blamed the dog!  luckily it was a mass of smoke no "flame", decided on shock treatment. found some pics on net of burn victims, no joy she shrugged and walked off. could have throttled her though. back to school tomorrow









take care all,
Corrina xx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All 

My last precious day off before going back to work .  Well the   turned up yesterday  , not very often I get excited about that!  Have been for scan & bloods this morning & results were fine & can start Jabbin' tomorrow .  It DID arrive early, that's thanks to all your AF dances & things I reckon. .

Pri & Sam - fingers crossed for your testing days, are they very soon?   

Tracey - Good luck with you blood test today   

Britta & Liz - Hope you are both suitably relaxed with your feet up  

Sweetpea - Sorry to hear about your   Doctor, hope you're feeling better & those iron levels stop playing you up soon   

Kitty -   sorry about the AF turning up, hope you're getting some serious pampering.

Kizzy - hope those meno symptoms   have calmed down a bit, are you jabbin now?

Corrina - Don't worry, peace & quiet for you tomorrow! Back to school..Yeah.. 

Hope everyone is well   

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for explaining the pregnancy dates thing...weird they count the weeks when you arent pregnant!!!  

Hi Tessa luv, thanks for encouragement, I hope you are fine, when does d/regging start for ivf? You will turn into a menopausal old witch like I was!!! Good luck hun   

Hi Mel, I started jabbing last Friday so menopause symptoms gone now thank god!! Maybe we will be basted around same time!! I took about 13 days to get good follies last time, how about you? I am expecting to be basted a week Thurs or Fri, got 2nd scan this Friday.  I hope I get more than one good follie this time, I know it only takes one but I'd rather have an extra chance!! Good luck with jabbing, I have found it no hassles at all this time, I'm a pro at jabbin now!!! In fact I better go do it!!   

Hi to all you other lovely IUI ladies, hope all you 2WWers are fine   


XXXX


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi Kizzymouse, I'm back (probably!).

I have only one more chance to get pg, as I only have one more load of sperm "in the freezer", and I think we are probably going to go ahead this month, with a natural cycle.  That means my first scan is on Thursday (day 10) and as I usually ovulate round about day 16 I should be basted about the same time as you.  We can be cycle buddies!

Having said that, for my last cycle I did not ovulate until day 20, I don't know why, just happened that way, so who knows?

Loads seems to have happened on here, in particular loads of BFPs, which is great news - it does work, girls!  Imagine Liz getting a natural BFP after all that time.

Love to all, especially those going mad on the 2ww.

Rebecca


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya, well there should be alot of people being basted around the same time, I start my injections tomorrow, so hopefully going well the end of next week for me.  I was at the hospital today and my insides were hiding took ages to find my ovaries, all looks good think the cyst has gone now   but some blood in my other ovary doc seems fine with this.  This is my 2nd cycle so fingers crossed and we see BFP all over the place in May.

Corrina   to DD.  Hope you are ok honey.

Deborah hows you?

Kizzy glad you got the dates sorted, it is all quite confusing.

Sorry if I have missed anyone, rushing as going to make dinner I am starving.

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya everyone  

Liz and Tracey - Ta for the hugs! here is one right back at ya   
Tracey - How did your blood tests go?

Suzie-wong - Keep your chin up and try and stay    Here is a wee   for you.

Corrina - Howz things with you?

Mel -   with your injection tomorrow.

Rebecca -   with your scan on Thurs.  All fingers crossed!

Katrina -   with your injections and I'm glad it all went well today  

Kizzy - I'm glad you brought that up.  I had absolutely no clue about that....and I call myself a woman  

Love and    to all of you

Sweetpea xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

Sorry I need some advice, and it has nothing to do with IF.

My real father has just died.  I haven't seen him for many years (approx 25).  I only know because he was a patient in the surgery that I;m based in (I haven't had anything to do with him the other nurses have).  I don't know whether I should go and visit the family, or to just leave well alone.  I cant discuss this with mum mum or dad (step dad), as I'm afraid it will hurt their feelings. 
Help I really don't know what to do.  DH has said to do what I feel is right, and if I go not to tell mum, but what if she finds out.  I also don't want his family to think that I'm after his money ( I don't even know if he has any)
Any advise would be greatly appreciated.  Will do personals & update the list later
Thanks in advance
Claire


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Awe Claire I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  I dont really know what to suggest other than that I agree with your DH..do what feels right for YOU.  My Dad passed away 8 years ago at the age of 48 and although the situation is different I know how you probably feel.  Can I ask if your Mum knows?  I'm sure if you wanted to pay your respects to your Dad then she would understand as well as his family.  Although I do know that we all dont live in a nice "idyllic" life (if only!) and there might be some people who will have something to say if you DID or DIDN'T do anything.  I guess what I'm trying to say is dont let anyone stop you from doing what feels right for you, you might regret it.

Hope this helps sweetie  
You know where I am if you want to talk.

Sweetpea x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

evening girls

claire sorry to hear of your loss sending you a massive  

Sweetpea - blood test went well, result take 6-7 weeks though (we will be in June then)  

short and sweet at the mo about to have dinner


tracey


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Claire
My advice is follow your heart, I'm sure your parents would understand if you explained to them,I know its a really difficult situation.

I haven't spoke to my real dad for about 25 yrs either but last October I got in touch with my half sisters joanne who is 20 and Rachel 14, we have started to build a lovely relationship. I see quite a bit of them both.

My real father has said he would like to meet up with me but I really dont want to, I already have a wonderful dad who has brought me up from being really young.My parents have been so supportive of me meeting my sisters I was quite nervous of telling them because like you I was scared of upsetting them, they have both said that if I want to meet my real dad its fine with them.

You might be nicely suprised at how your parents will take the news but I personally would be truthful.
Take Care and I'm sure u will make the right decision
Luv Andie xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Claire, I think you should do whats right for you.  I lost my real dad when I was 11 and didnt really know him, then I lost my half sister about 4 years ago when she was 15 in a car accident, I went to the funeral and met my 2 other half sisters, and got to know them abit, however we dont keep in contact now.  I also have another half brother and sister who I met up with a year and half ago and we have build up a nice relationship and I am glad we have met and I dont have any regrets, life can be so complicated sometimes, you just need to follow your heart.  I would be truthful to your parents, as you are not going for him but yourself and to pay your respect to his family. I this makes sense honey.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

claire hun I think you should tell your parents the truth, you didnt go seeking your real dad it was a coincedence he turned up at your hospital, you have to follow your heart whether to go to funeral, maybe it would be nice to pay respects to his family?

Quite a hard situation luv  

Hi Rebecca, I would like a cycle bud PLEASE!!!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Tracey!
I'm glad it went well.  6/7 weeks is not that long away, I know it doesn't feel like it though.  Keep your wee chin up doll  

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls 

hope your all ok on this dreary Wednesday  

Andi - how are you? not going   i hope, not long to go 

Kizzy - hows the jabbing going?

sweetpea - hope you have a great Wednesday 

a big   to all the other loveley ladies out there


sending   and  

Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry been away for a couple of days to the in-laws...Kept me occupied at least and now Im back at work..
Not been doing too bad on 2ww - Cant wait for Monday though...Is it bad if I test on Sunday - both our parents will be round helping us move and we would like to tell them both together if it is good news ?  As I was basted quite early I wont be due til at least another 4 days after my test date which seems really strange    I've been getting really bad AF pains and (.)(.) are still sore and a little big bigger  

Claire - Sorry to hear about your real dad...I would agree with the majority and say be honest, Im sure your parents would understand all you want to do is pay your respects...I know it must be really difficult but whatever you decided to do, good luck honey  

Tracey - Glad the blood test went well... seems a long time for the results tho   Hope it goes by quickly for you..

Mel and Katrina - Good luck with the injections...They're not too bad hey    

Sweetpea - Thank you for your lovely message hun..how are you doing ?

Cant keep up with the personals so just wanna send my love to each and every one of you and a very big   - Hope you are all ok, whatever stages you are at....

Pri..xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,
I can't wait for sunny weather to arrive - this rain is making me even more glum.  

Claire - I'm sorry for your loss and that it's made worse by a difficult situation. Even though I can't imagine what you're going through I agree with the others - your parents are bound to be upset but hopefully they will understand. It would be awful for you to regret not doing something because you were afraid of hurting someone's feelings.

Sam and Andie - when are you testing?

Rebecca - good to see you back. Everything crossed for this time   

Mel and Katrina - hope the jabbin's going ok.  

Kizzy - how are you, petal?

Britta - hope you're doing OK.

I'm afraid I've lost the plot a bit with personals. I'm in for day 5 scan tomorrow for third IUI. Hope everything is OK as it was all so weird this last week.

Anyway, lots of   to all.
Kitty x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girlies

Hope you are all well  

Kitty hiyah darlin, are you on round 3 already? That was quick!!  I am fine, got 2nd scan on Friday to see whats happening, reckon I'll be basted next week XX


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

I know. It feels very strange. It's because I had a really short cycle for some reason.   Looks like we might be cycling close together after all! That first January cycle seems so long ago.... Fingers crossed for you this time.  
Kx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi ladies
Hope everyone is doing ok?

Kitty how are you?

Pri when do you test hunny?

Claire did you make a decision?

Tracy (tcardy)  how are you?
Sorry if I have missed anyone 
I test tomorrow but not holding out much hope really feel like AF is about to arrive, got a bit of backache and feel really moody and tired. Anyone else testing tomorrow?

  to you all
Luv andie xx
ps sorry its short and sweet just nipping out


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi all

Andie - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you   

Tracey

short and sweet just at the mo


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Morning
thought I better let you all know I got a  
Feeling really sorry for myself this morning
Got to phone hospital see where we go from here
Luv andie x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

aww Andie sorry to hear your news heres a big   for you, let us know what the hospital says


love


Tracey


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry Andie, take care of yourself XX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Kizzy

hows the jabbing going? any idea when you will be basted? 


Tracey


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Andie sorry to hear your news heres a big  

Kizzy I am CD8 and had my 2nd jag today, when did you start jagging?  I think we are about the same time, I go to hospital Monday for a scan to see how I am doing.

Hello to everyone else, speak to you all later need to go to work now.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

I am on day 7 of injections, 2nd scan tomorrow, first iui I was basted on Day 14 so expecting the same so should be next Thurs of Fri, but you never know I might have reacted differently this time!!  

I need a cycle bud!!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Its gone kinda quiet on here recently  

Andie - So sorry honey....      
Let us know what the cinic says and where you go from now... I test on Monday but might do it on Sunday ?


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Andie -So sorry to hear your news     . Best of luck for your next step.

Best of luck for your test Pri. I've got everything crossed for you. 

Good Luck Kizzy and Katrina for you bastings.     .

I tested this morning, a day early. But after much deliberation, had a very negative feeling and needed people around me. So I couldn't believe it when I got a  . Still feeling crampy so rang the hospital. She said it was normal and booked me in for my 7 week scan on May 12th. I can't stop bursting into tears.

 and   to all.

Sam xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Sam

      great news about you    

you must be on   how are you feeling (numb i bet) 

thinking of you hun 

Tracey


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


sam - OMG, HUGE CONGRATS HONEY, you give me hope that DIUI does work, im soo very happy for you, have you told your mum and dad yet?  i bet they'll be over the moon.                         .

katrina - hope you are well honey.

andie - im soo very sorry honey.      


i need some advice girls, i started spotting yesterday and dont know if its something to do with my medicated cycle last month or the painkillers and antibiotics i was taking for my abcess and ear infection, not really that worried about it but would like to know what is causing it, and help would be gratefully appreciated.

im having a good day today cos its beauty day on QVC and have already spent a small fortune stocking up on my makeup.  im such a girl, also spent a lot the other day buying linen things for my holidays, got a new skirt and 2 pairs of trousers all in linen i just love it, i need to go now cos my fave skincare brand is coming on now (loccitane), in having such a lovely time today (im off sick from work)


big   to everyone.

xxdebxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Things do seem to be quiet on here at the moment - still recovering from the weekend!

 Congrats Sam on your BFP!  I hope you have a wonderful 9 months.  Let us know how things are going.

Pri - good luck for testing, here's hoping for a   

Andie - so sorry to hear that you got a BFN.  Are you going to have another go?

Kizzy and Katrina - good luck for your scans, hope basting is soon!

Claire - sorry about the loss of your father.  I think you would be better off going to the funeral and having no regrets later in life.  I'm sure your mom and step dad would understand.

Kitty - here's hoping third time lucky  

Deb - hope you feel better soon and have a good holiday.

Well, my drugs came in the post yesterday - 3 Menopur and 10 Clomid.  I have no idea why they've given me 25 syringes and needles    I'm feeling a bit scared now that I've seen them.
Things are a bit stressed at the moment.  We bought a puppy on Saturday and its really stressful even though she's so cute.  I'm just hoping my stress levels will come down before we start tx in May 
Bad timing, I know.

Hi to everyone else I forgot.
Love
Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

afternoon ladies

still very quiet on here

cathy- i am sure you will be fine with the needles, i was like that but soon got used to them have you not done them before? a new puppy eh i bet he/she is keeping you busy what breed is it? and what did you name him/her? (nosy aint i   )

at the the moment i am being referred for ivf as iui was abandoned and not sure if i should still be on this thread but i dont want to leave, hope its ok with everyone that i stay   


love to everyone


Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Tracey

We got a Westie and called her Lily.  We already have a labrador who is now 3 years old, but she needed a friend so we decided to get another.  I just forgot how much hard work it is - almost like having a child I suppose.

Yip, this is our first IUI go.  I'm quite excited but getting the needles and things yesterday just made it more of a reality.  Can't wait to get going now.

Of course you can stay on this thread - we would love to hear how things are going with you.  Keep in touch.

Cathy xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. Every time I think about it I cry! 

Deb - As for telling my mum and dad, my bathroom is down stairs so my routine is usually let the dogs out, nip to the loo and then sort my breakfast out. This morning I didn't want the dogs to bark whilst doing the test so I didn't let them out. Did the test and then whilst it was developing put some breakfast in the microwave. I really was not expecting a positive so when I did, I ran upstairs, got dressed, drove straight round to tell my mum and dad and then half an hour, and a lot of tears, later I remembered that I had two dogs with their legs crossed, and my breakie still in the microwave. So to make it up to my dogs I gave them my breakfast! Then I remembered to have a wash etc. My mum cried and my dad definitely had a tear! So IUI does work, retail therapy is a wonderful thing. I know you've already told us but where are you going on your hols? I love linen but it never looks stylish on me, just creased. I can never carry things like that off.

Cathy - Are you injecting the clomid? I had tablets and I'm quite thick when it comes to all the meds. Best of luck hun for when you start in May. How old is you puppy? A couple of friends of mine both have westies, they do make lovely dogs.

Tracey -You just try to leave us. We have ways of finding you!!!!

Pri -Your turn next!

Love Sam xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam 

            
          
        

Here's sending u lots and lots of  - Im so excited for you hun, hope I can join you soon  

Deb - Hi hun...long time how are you ?, sorry I cant help with your question...  

Cathy - Like Tracey said you'll be fine, the injections look a lot worse than they are - when in May are you due to start tx ?

Tracey - how are you babes ?  Like I said before dont even think about leaving us...Its really nice that we all have each other and after a while we get to know where everyone is, you want to stay and follow everyone's tx etc...  

Pri...xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry me again
I had a couple of quick questions if someone could help...Besides really sore (.)(.) Ive been getting really bad shooting pain in the lower side of my left one ?  Anyone else experienced something like this ?
Also Ive been getting really bad back pain and stomach cramps (which for me is normal as with the endo I do suffer bad pains throughout the month) but I've been using a hot water bottle on my back - someone said that it's not good to use it - does anyone have any thoughts on this ?  Im a little worried now.


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had a dull ache, similar to af pains, just more mild. My (.)(.) are a little sore, again similar to af but have never had shooting pains in either of them. And I have a lot of back ache anyway so it's no better, no worse. I always use a wheat pack on my back and it helps. It depends what kind of back pain you have, sometimes heat soothes, sometimes ice helps. Mine is muscular and heat has always helped. You can buy belladonna plasters from a chemist which are envelope sized and are great, don't look too good though. I just don't know how safe they are in pregnancy. Hope that helps and hope you join me soon.
Love
Sam xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Sam, have sent u lots and lots of bubbles !


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Sam and Pri

My puppy is 8 weeks old and she's so tiny!

My AF is due around the 4 or 5 May so I think that's around the time I'm due to start.
Sam - I've got Clomid tablets but the menopur is in little vials - all confusing...  

Thanks for the comforting words
Cathy


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,

Sam -   that's really good news, hun!  

Andie - so sorry about your BFN. You must be gutted. Has   actually arrived? Is is definately over? 

Claire - how are you, hun?

Katrina and Kizzy - hope the jabbing is going OK. I started again today.   

Pri - I get shooting pains sometimes in my (.)(.) too as well as around my ovaries at all different times of the month. Best not to read anything into anything as anything can happen (that's a lot of anythings!). I wouldn't worry about the hot water bottle. I'm sure on your back it will be fine.

Tracey - you should stay here as long as you want to. We like having you around!

Deb- I'm afraid I don't know the answer to your spotting. Sometimes our bodies behave in such weird ways. Best thing to do is get on with the spending I reckon!

Lots of love and luck to everyone,
Kitty x








Cathy - your puppy sounds sooo cute. I'd love a dog but it's just not practical at the moment.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

*SAM*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sam well done and congratulations take care and all the best.  Will update both lists for you.

Kitty I'm OK thanks, his death has kinda hit me a bit, and I feel a bit of a fraud as I didn't know him that well and haven't had any contact with him formany years (his fault not mine).  I haven't told my parents yet will do later.  I wrote a letter and put it through his sister's door yesterday, so will wait and see if she contacts me, with the funeral details.  After all they may not want me there, so the ball is on their court.

Ladies thanks for all the advice (really appreciated) and the best wishes.  I'm gonna forget all this and concentrate on my treatment

Claire


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all.

Congratulations Sam, that is wonderful news.  Yep, DIUI does work!!  Enjoy your pregnancy.

Andie, big hugs for your BFN, take time to get over this go before starting to think about the next one - you need to get off the rollercoaster every now and again.

Pri, fingers crossed for Monday - my advice would be not to test early, but I never practice what I preach so there is no need to listen to me.  All I know is that testing early only ever sends me mad.

Hi Kizzy, Katrina, Debs, Tracey, Claire and Cathy (and everyone else I have forgotten - I am only just getting up to speed).

Well, had my first scan today (day 10) and one nice 14mm follie on the left.  Much earlier than my last cycle, so quite pleased about that.  Back for another scan on Saturday, but I may well be basting on Monday or Tuesday at this rate.  There was me worrying about the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies!! 
Hope everyone is OK, sorry i haven't been on for a few days,

Pri, GOOD LUCK with testing hun!!! 

Rebbecca, glad that follie came through for you, sounds good at day 10!! 

Claire, Sorry to hear about your loss, it is natural for you to be upset so don't feel like a fraud. I think it was very brave of you to take that letter and whatever the outcome you should be proud of yourself for making that move!! Also... GOOD LUCK with your treatment!! 

Hiya Tracey, How are you? Don't you dare go away!!! It seems a long time for your results hun but I'm sure they'll be worth the wait!! 

Andie, sorry about your -tive honey,  Are you having anymore treatment? If you are, GOOD LUCK sweetie

Deb, sorry i cant advise with your question, hope your OK, ooh and, i love linen too, just bought a white linen suit for a wedding and its fab i can tell its summer when i see linen in shops!!! 

Kizzymouse, hope the jabbing is going OK, GOOD LUCK for your scan 2Moro 

Cathy, GOOD LUCK with your TX in May, and you'll be fine with the injections, after you've done the first couple its plane sailin!! 

Sam... WOW, CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm thrilled for you, has it hit you yet             

Hi, Mel, Katrinar and Kitty and a Massive HELLO to everyone who i have missed 

Love and Luck to you all,
Britta xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55306.new.html#new


----------

